# Replacing Washing Machine Water Shutoff Valve



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Open up the wall below the washer box to see what kind of pipe and connections you are dealing with. Cut straight down about 12" on each side of the box. Use a drywall saw (under $10) of a utility knife. Don't use a power saw or you may have more repairs that you want. Post a picture.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Does this leak when the water is turned ON? IF SO: See the hex shaped thingy just under the valve handle? This is the "bonnet nut" and within this bonnet nut is some packing material which sometimes dries out if the valves sit too long when shut OFF. Open the valve(s) all the way open, then back off 1/2 turn. Use a wrench to tighten on the bonnet nut maybe one hex at the time, 1/6 turn. Move the valve handle back and forth just a bit to see if the leak stops. Do this more, but not more than one complete turn. IF this is where the leak is, and this does not stop the leak, you can replace the packing withing the bonnet nut also. The advice about opening the wall is good to find out what type of pipes you have, copper, galvanized, PEX, or what. You may have to change out one or both bibb cocks in the long run.


----------



## aimforthenail (Jul 4, 2011)

As always, the DIY Chatroom came to the rescue. 

Thurman...thanks for putting it in Laymen's terms. We got the leak stopped and everything is running smooth. You were correct. The house sat empty for 8 months before we bought it, so it seems the packing material had dried out.

Rjniles...thanks for the quick reply as well as the advice. 

While I initially thought I would just replace both valves, I'm feeling pretty confident in the "band-aid" solution. Unless anyone sees any reason to replace the outdated valves...I can check this project off as successful. 1 down...too many to go.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

The valves should be OK (though I'd replace them with 1/4-turn valves). But you should probably replace the supply hoses to the washer with steel braided ones. I had a hose burst once. Fortunately, I was at home and heard the water.


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> But you should probably replace the supply hoses to the washer with steel braided ones. I had a hose burst once. Fortunately, I was at home and heard the water.


Excellent advice! Happened to me once in the middle of the night. Woke up to a flooded house.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Alternately, if handy, this is a good solution. See pic.

It involves sweating copper pipes which must line up exactly to valve. When wash is done, throw handle and pressure on hoses is zero.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

You might also consider installing water hammer arrestors at your laundry box.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

md2lgyk said:


> But you should probably replace the supply hoses to the washer with steel braided ones.


I agree with this!


----------



## ck62229 (Oct 4, 2013)

*leak in shutoff valve Photo #7*

have returned to condo after 7 months away.I put lever in the on position and it leaked below the on/off handle is there an easy fix without replaceing the complete valve


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ck62229 said:


> have returned to condo after 7 months away.I put lever in the on position and it leaked below the on/off handle is there an easy fix without replaceing the complete valve


Google 
* Disassembling Oatey Washing Machine Valve*

and it may take you to a site where one has been repaired.

*
*


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

This is an old thread from August 2011. However, old threads can still be useful and may help others. 

Some can be rebuilt. You would have to shut off water and take it all apart to rebuild it. Pita. Or just replace it with a new one and be done with it. About 30 dollars or so at a big box store. At the same time replace your hoses with new braided ones if they haven't been changed in past 5 years.


----------

